# Should I add MTS?



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey,

I recently converted my 46g tank from a gravel substrate to pool filter sand. It looks so much better. I went a bit deep, but it's under 3 inches .. probably like 2.75 :/ Here's a crappy iPhone pic to show how slick it looks:









I was thinking about adding malaysian trumpet snails to keep it stirred. Am I insane?

My googling seems to indicate that as long as your feeding is under control and you want them there, you're probably not going to have any issues.

Thanks!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If they get out of hand, you can always add some assassins.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i have mts and theyre great, i also have assassins, circle of life its great


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

nigerian prince said:


> i have mts and theyre great, i also have assassins, circle of life its great


lol. Circle of life. Agreed.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I have MTS in some of my tanks. Like you said, don't over feed and you shouldn't see a population explosion. I got a handful free from Mr. Pets. They are constantly trying to get rid of them.


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Just a off topic question,

Do they eat fish eggs?


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Here goes nothing.. I just added 8 MTS to the tank and watched them all disappear into the sand.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i dont think they eat fish eggs, 95% of mine only come to the surface when i feed the fish , other than that they mostly stay buried


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

gary in a month from now youre going to be adding assassins =)


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey prince, what substrate are you running right now? I'm wondering if they would bury into the eco complete I'm using before I add some. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

One thing is right....you'll have more then you wanted in no time. These guys breed like rabbits. Keeping feeding under control will not stop them from overpopulating. They will definitely keep things stirred up. But there is only a couple ways to get rid of them when you want to lower the population and assassin snails are not the answer in my experience with them. You will either have to pick them out one by one from the substrate or get clown loaches as they actually sift thru the substrate to find them and suck em out their shells. Personally I would not recommend them to anyone as I have spent countless hours digging them out of my sand. Have probably gave away 1000 in the last year or so. And still probably a few hundred in my 75 right now. Just my experience with them.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a mix of eco complete and flourite in my tank and my MTS don't seem to have any problems burying.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

randylahey said:


> Hey prince, what substrate are you running right now? I'm wondering if they would bury into the eco complete I'm using before I add some.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They do bury themselves in eco-complete I speak from experience =)


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

disturbd how do you figure assassins arent the way to go? in my tank they work great, i just keep a balanced ratio of mts to assassins

i use play sand for my substrate


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Day 1: the only sign of MTS is their trails across the surface of their sand.


----------

